# Universal Remote Control MX-500



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's another deal I came across. Got pretty good reviews from those who responded.

http://www.buy.com/retail/Product.a...=CJ&Keyword=90049856&Category=Elec&adid=17662


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

That is a smokin deal on a very capable older generation remote.
(I have two of them).


----------

